# Woodpigeon Pecks and Flaps



## pinkfizz (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I rescued a baby woodpigeon about 18 months ago, and he's stayed and become a pet, he lives in our outhouse where he has room to fly about and make himself at home. When he was a baby he would run to me and let me pet him and feed him, but over the last couple of months although he'll come for food, he constantly flaps at me and pecks, and hops as if to attack me all the time. He doesn't do this with my dad, he's pretty well behaved with him. But as soon as he sees me he attacks. Is this normal? (I'm assuming he's a 'he' as he's not laid any eggs).

Thanks for any help.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi -

Well, 'he' could be 'she'. We have had some rescued wood pigeons for a few years, and the only time the hens laid eggs was when they paired up with a male woodpigeon or another hen (I'm still not entirely sure what one of them is  ) for a while.

It could also be related to whether you are male or female. We have a very tame collared dove who came from the person who rescued her and raised her from a baby. She has bonded with me to the extent that she acts as if I were her mate. Whereas she will gently preen my fingers, she is more likely to peck my partner's fingers and just does not act the same way towards her. She may see my partner as a 'rival'.

It isn't necessarily related to whether we are male or female, though. It often seems to work that way with pigeons, but they may also just choose one human over another for no reason which is obvious to us. One of our wood pigeons who is probably a hen, though not unfriendly, is definitely more relaxed with my partner.

I find your post interesting, because rather less is known about how wood pigeons relate to us, than is the case with captive ferals or doves. 

Be nice to see a pic or two of your 'woodie' 

John


----------



## pinkfizz (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply  

I'm female, so that may have something to do with it. Is there a way to tell if Woody is male or female apart from the egg laying thing?

Recently he's spending a lot more time up in his nest, cooing and nodding, I'm not sure what that means. It just seems odd that he's suddenly turned so aggressive. If he gets hold of my finger or hand, it's almost like he's biting me. And he seems to be chasing me out of the room, flapping until I leave, he may think I'm invading his territory. Even if I'm not in the room and he spots me through a door or window, he'll flap at me. The coloured feathers around his neck stand up too. He often dives at me, flying just over my head from one side of the room to the other over and over, and sometimes he'll fly right at my head and land there and peck me when I bring him down.

It's not like he's scared of me, he doesn't run or fly away, and if I have food he'll come for it, but peck me afterwards.

Thanks again, and I'm attaching a couple of pics - hope they work!

Caz.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She/he is beautiful!

Last year our 4 year old hen, who is usually very mild towards all other birds, started "defending" a 4 foot perch in the aviary from all comers. Even the woodie that became her mate later that year was wing slapped if he dared land on that particular perch !


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

A fine looking woodie indeed, looking in great condition.

I love that 'snooty' look in the full picture - like "And what do you think you're doing, mere human?"  Ours sometimes get bullied by the collared dove I mentioned, not even half their size, and they stand up very tall and long-necked and look down on her with a similar expression of disdain.

John


----------



## pinkfizz (Sep 15, 2008)

Feefo said:


> She/he is beautiful!
> 
> Last year our 4 year old hen, who is usually very mild towards all other birds, started "defending" a 4 foot perch in the aviary from all comers. Even the woodie that became her mate later that year was wing slapped if he dared land on that particular perch !


Thanks  Wing slaps - that's exactly it! Perhaps it's a territory thing with Woody too.

Caz.


----------



## pinkfizz (Sep 15, 2008)

John_D said:


> A fine looking woodie indeed, looking in great condition.
> 
> I love that 'snooty' look in the full picture - like "And what do you think you're doing, mere human?"  Ours sometimes get bullied by the collared dove I mentioned, not even half their size, and they stand up very tall and long-necked and look down on her with a similar expression of disdain.
> 
> John


It's his favourite expression, he likes to look down his beak at me! 

Caz.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Littlewood's aggressive phase happened last March...this is a phoo of her in action.


----------



## pinkfizz (Sep 15, 2008)

She's gorgeous!  That's a great pic  Has she got over her aggressive phase? 

Caz.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

It's lovely to hear about a Woodie as a pet and to see how they behave.

He certainly is in great condition and as John said the picture is full of attitude.

It does seem a pure guessing game as to their sex initially, you really can't tell much until an egg appears. 

I know you mentioned 'he' has a nest. Does he/she makes his own nest or is it where he calls home. Have you given him some twigs and sticks etc to see if he /she is wanting to build his own nest That might bring out his true sex if he is a she, and wants to lay some eggs. 

Let us know if you ever find out.

Janet


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

OHH, what lovely birds - these are Ferrels? Must not be in the North Eastern region - all I ever see are mourning doves and I love them!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Donna Miller said:


> OHH, what lovely birds - these are Ferrels? Must not be in the North Eastern region - all I ever see are mourning doves and I love them!


Hi Donna

They are European Woodpigeons (these are in the UK).

The closest US equivalent is the Band-tailed Pigeon which I believe is found down the western side of the US.

John


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

That is one stunning woodie! Wish people realised how amazing they are!


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks John D - No wonder Ive never seen them before, they are beautiful!
Donna


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Oh my Pinkfizz! She/he is beautiful!! I LOVE wood pigeons! They are just so pretty, yours especially. 

I agree with John D. It prob sees you as competition. It could be a girl and is warning you to stay away from her men! haha. Good luck!  Keep us updated!


----------



## pinkfizz (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you all, I think he's beautiful too, but then I'm biased 

He 'nests' on top of the freezer, up a height out of the way. He has old newspapers, a box and a cushion to sit on, he likes to snuggle down between them, that's where he sleeps and where he does his cooing and nodding. I've tried giving him twigs before and he wasn't interested, but a couple of days ago he took the stem of a plastic flower up to his nest, so I've left him more twigs and small sticks today to see if he's any more interested 

Caz.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pinkfizz said:


> Thank you all, I think he's beautiful too, but then I'm biased
> 
> Caz.


Absolutely beautiful woodie! Thank you for sharing him with us!

Terry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

pinkfizz said:


> I've tried giving him twigs before and he wasn't interested, but a couple of days ago he took the stem of a plastic flower up to his nest, so I've left him more twigs and small sticks today to see if he's any more interested
> 
> Caz.


Brilliant, that'll be interesting to watch now. Do let us know what happens. 

Janet


----------



## pinkfizz (Sep 15, 2008)

As an update, over the last day or so Woody has taken a few twigs up to his nest, but has then flung them back down onto the floor. I wonder if he's not quite sure what to do with them yet, he does seem more interested in the twigs than he was before. I'll keep bringing him fresh twigs and see what happens  

Caz.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Beautiful Woody!! Lovely to see a pet one!


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a woody too . He's still in a parrot cage inside with lots of free flight time out of the cage (not that he uses it, he prefers to wander around the floor), but we're trying to get hold of an aviary or get one built for him. I think mine's a boy as he 'bows' and just acts like a boy . Mine is a little younger though, he's about 10 months and still very babyish.


----------

